# $$$$$



## roastbeast3000 (Jan 9, 2013)

How much money have you made? Just curious lol.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 9, 2013)

At least $1


----------



## joem (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Roast
In my neck of the woods your question is in bad taste. It's the same as asking your co-worker how much they get paid, it's just not questioned.
What gold is worth is obvious and many have posted how much gold they have recovered from their actions. How much we make on ewaste has too many variables to answer with out specifics.


----------



## Geo (Jan 9, 2013)

need a copy of my W-2? well i havent had one in about 7 years.

i understand your meaning but trying to not be unpatriotic or anything, most of the proceeds of this type work (Hobbyist refiner) would be considered "undeclared" income. good luck on getting people to declare how much they have made on an open forum on the internet.


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 9, 2013)

I've lost money. Can I use that as a tax deduction :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 9, 2013)

Since its a hobby no. :mrgreen:


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've sold nothing so zero.


----------



## ericrm (Jan 9, 2013)

up to today i have lost 10000 ... but someday i will become good at it :roll: edit: in fact 5 or 6k would be more realistic as i have sold gold in the past

im not ashamed but it is a very bad question to ask...

i must specifi that i have not realy "lost" that money it is just money that have gone in try and fail,equipment, chemical, material that was used to leach and never give the expected gold back etc etc...


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 10, 2013)

What? You mean someone has figured out how to make money doing this? :lol: 

Seriously though, when I sell my PM's its just to buy more supplies in order to keep having fun in this hobby.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2013)

roastbeast3000 said:


> How much money have you made? Just curious lol.


Your question is wide-ranged. Now, personally, I'm 47 years of age, so, so far in my life I made lots of money. Not even a dent in dealing with precious metals or refining.

But many members are right, who would be foolish enough to tell you what they made doing this stuff? Then it might be 

*"Well, what materials did you use, and how much did you pay for it, and where and (or) who did you sell it to?"*

Some questions are better off not asked, because it's almost like saying "*I'm going to set you up, you just wait and see*".

And believe me, no one here expects you to reveal how much money you've made, even though you never mentioned from what source you're talking about making money. Refining precious metals or money in general? I would assume you are assuming we should know that answer.

I know of a member or more here that talked about being a pilot, being an engineer, chemists, and on and on and on. I wouldn't bother asking a delicate question like that, even with 1 million posts. 

A general question would work though, like:

How much do you generally get for 1 lb of cpu's?
How much silver can you get off of keyboard mylars?
How much .999 gold is in 14K gold by the gram?
...etc,.

Questions like that are shared here. Definitely not what you're asking.

Kevin


----------



## kclaptopsrepair (Jan 10, 2013)

roastbeast3000 said:


> How much money have you made? Just curious lol.


still counting....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2013)

kclaptopsrepair said:


> roastbeast3000 said:
> 
> 
> > How much money have you made? Just curious lol.
> ...


It's quiet right now in the house, everyone else is sleeping, and I'm trying my best not to bust out laughing :shock: 

I stopped counting after $25,000.00

Kevin


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 10, 2013)

Errf!dHey what's a w-2. I thought it was a w-4 or something
it really doesn't matter I did a job (plumbing) in 1986
On the side for $69,000.00 -my dad said "there gunna 1099 you boy"
I replied. "Nope got it right here on the contract ""WILL NOT 10-99 PLUMBER
Anyways after my 10-99 I owed like over $100,000.00
They use to offer me payments which I payed for a couple 
years a few times
now they have not made contact in over 9-10 years
So I can honestly say I have spent more money
trying to make money than most people blow
in Vegas gambling :lol: 
Steyr223 yob


----------



## roastbeast3000 (Jan 10, 2013)

Alright, I wasn't trying to offend anyone. I'm not getting personal. I am new to this and I was curious to see how successful people were at refining gold. Possibly for a little motivation. Thats all, I wont ask again.


----------



## joem (Jan 10, 2013)

Good beasty. Now have a cookie. One thing for sure , you just have to ask any fine person here and they will freely tell you how to make that money you seek.
Or use the search function. lol


----------



## roastbeast3000 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hahaha! For sure.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 11, 2013)

I will tell you this. Hard work and dedication in this field will pay off in spades! I wish i had learned what i know now 20 years ago. It takes applying yourself.


----------



## Geo (Jan 11, 2013)

sweat never drowned anyone.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2013)

1 thing I learned my life is it doesn't matter what you do 
as long as you work you make money
And it seems you make almost the same amount of money I think it's probably because there's only 24 hours a day 7 days a week


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 11, 2013)

You've all miss interperated the question.
It's not a Cash dollar value for anything.
How much do you value happyness?
Most of today's society measure happyness in how much you can purchase.
The real question is:
How much happyness do you get from this field? or life for that matter...

BS.
I'm 1 of the few richest men in the world and I can't put in my 2 cents...


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's the truth brother
But actually. I wish I could have back
The earlier times in my life when all
It took was money to make me happy
now it's just not enough
But
,this wonderful hobby does.
As i said before, it was getting pretty boring
out there previous to refining

Steyr223 Rob


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 11, 2013)

After my first refining experience, in the 60's, I knew what I wanted to do the rest of my life, win, lose, or draw. 

The first thing I remember refining was about 10 oz of plating salts, potassium gold cyanide - 68.3% gold. Probably the easiest thing on the planet to refine.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 11, 2013)

what a stupid question, 9 days in and this is what they come up with ??


----------



## ericrm (Jan 11, 2013)

lol, why the critic?


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> After my first refining experience, in the 60's, I knew what I wanted to do the rest of my life, win, lose, or draw.
> 
> The first thing I remember refining was about 10 oz of plating salts, potassium gold cyanide - 68.3% gold. Probably the easiest thing on the planet to refine.




.so gsp you ended up with 6.83 oz of 999.xx. 8)
Steyr223 rob


----------



## ericrm (Jan 12, 2013)

ericrm said:


> up to today i have lost 10000 ... but someday i will become good at it :roll: edit: in fact 5 or 6k would be more realistic as i have sold gold in the past
> 
> im not ashamed but it is a very bad question to ask...
> 
> i must specifi that i have not realy "lost" that money it is just money that have gone in try and fail,equipment, chemical, material that was used to leach and never give the expected gold back etc etc...



i was looking at my first 10000, saying to myself that i had goten carryed away once again and push a bit on the number, but i took the time to count a little (and i suggest you do the same, i bet you will be very surprise)

this is since i have discover grf 
10gallon hcl 150$
9 20l hcl 315$
1 20l h202 350$
4 4l beaker+ beaker kit +erlenmayer+ coffee cup+ rod 300$
2 hotplate/stirrer 300$
2 hotplate 250$
sodium hydroxide 100$
smb 100$
filter paper150$
filter flask 100$
buchner funnel 180$
rectifier 250$
nitrate 4 bags 150$
my first two ball mill in parts 250$
my 3rd ball mill in parts 200$(for now)
crucible 50$
renovation 400$
acetylen/ocy gaz 150$
bougth ic without result 500$
difference from the material that i could have sell to get more than the gold i have sucked out 500$
the silver i have used to inquart en ended up as silver chloride and got in my waste 50$
the gold that have gone in my first two stock pot because i was impatient i will never know how much$$$ but a few g for sure

its impossible to list every scrap,every chemical,every tool, but basicaly everything that would not have cost me a penny if it wasent for my gold recovery adventure is a -minus dollars...that mistress is very pricy , but i still love her

funny thing is im dirt poor and like a addict i keep fingind "ways" to continue :| :mrgreen: some day she will pay the bill


----------



## Palladium (Jan 12, 2013)

ericrm said:


> ericrm said:
> 
> 
> > up to today i have lost 10000 ... but someday i will become good at it :roll: edit: in fact 5 or 6k would be more realistic as i have sold gold in the past
> ...




and 50 other things not on that list! I figure i've spent a couple of thousand myself on equipping my lab. I've let my profits pay for mine so i have come out to the good i guess so far.


----------



## Geo (Jan 12, 2013)

ive spent far more than ive earned so far.lets call it bad management.over half of the material i get is free so it would seem that i would make a profit even by accident.some day i will make a fortune.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 12, 2013)

i suppose really have anybody actually lost money, a good education and practical experiments are expensive, but the feeling that you get from getting gold from SCRAP... PRICELESS


----------



## butcher (Jan 12, 2013)

I have come out Ahead the education has cost me very little compared to what a college education cost, and I feel my education is useful (not like most college graduate's who have a paper but cannot do anything with it).

I learned early to stop buying off of eBay, and use my canning jars, and second hand store kitchenware. And find scrap at free or not over pay for it.

I do not keep books so I cannot say if I am in the red or black. I am hooked and do not care at this point anyway.

But if you think you’re going to get rich working with electronic scrap, get a job at Mac Donald's hamburger joint it would be a steady job, and steady paycheck, and will most likely pay better for less hours worked.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! I have only been making purchases for my hobby for maybe a year and I have spent twice that,
but a lot goes to my inventions 8) 

Eric I don't get it??? Walmart sells 32oz bottles
Of h²O² for like 90 cents And if I'm right 
that's about a liter
That's like less than $20.00 and hcl at Lowes
is onlly $7.Xxx a gal 
Butcher buddy pal don't take this the wrong way
But I have to disagree 
I have seen a small glimmer of riches, I'm sure
most of you have 
I did a 7 gram nugget from only 30 boards 1"x 5"
The foils were so thick it took 4 days in a/p and
Only the corners were worn....until I sprayed them
The foils stayed whole.
Now could you imagine if I had 1000 lbs
Anyways you are the rxpert


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 13, 2013)

Steyr223,

ericrm lives in Canada. Different laws and regulations, different stores, different brands of products.

Dave


----------



## ericrm (Jan 13, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> Wow! I have only been making purchases for my hobby for maybe a year and I have spent twice that,
> but a lot goes to my inventions 8)
> 
> Eric I don't get it??? Walmart sells 32oz bottles
> ...



well in canada it s another story
in the beginning i bout my hcl at h&h for around 10$ + tx..
the h202 is a 30% food grade that i bough on the internert and cost me a fortune + a fortune in shipping + the ups surprise postage fee at my door :x 
they are thing that in the beginning i was force to buy at ridiculous price just so i can have it ...
i thin butcher mean general escrap rather than just the extraordinary stuff that come once in a while.try to recover and refine from a mother board or other board ,its is a lot of hand work for not much $ in the end...

edit :i just realise d it . your invention :shock: wanna share your idea :?:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2013)

It's interesting seeing the difference between countries wrt materials.

In the UK, you CAN buy lab grade chemicals as a person, in some countries you cannot. For example 25L (i.e. 5.4 gallons) of 36.6% grade HCL is approx $37, and I am grateful for this every time I see people having to use patio cleaner from Walmart or some other equivalent product, in order to refine.

As to how much money would I make? - I have absolutely no idea because I'm relatively new to this and I just love doing it.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there a law governing me
In California united states
Sending 20 store bought bottles
of hydrogen peroxid to
Canada

Does anyone know the cost of
Shipping 
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## madmax (Jan 14, 2013)

Well so far I've managed to make a mess and not much else.


----------



## skippy (Jan 14, 2013)

If you're in Canada see if you can't locate your peroxide through a hydroponics store.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 14, 2013)

Eric and everyone else I apologize,I did not see your
Last post. I do not know how much 30% h202 is in
the u.s. but I can find out.
If there is anything you or anyone on this form has
Trouble getting and you know we here in the states
Can easily attain or we can purchase for a lot less
Don't hesitate to Pm me.
If my wallet and my time permit me I would be more
than happy to help.
This also applies to people in the states such as
Mountain men:who can't come to town that often
hillbillies :whom may not have a drivers license
Old geezers :who are not allowed to drive
and my favorite.
The Einstein type who just can't leave the laboratory :shock:


----------



## ericrm (Jan 14, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> Eric and everyone else I apologize,I did not see your
> Last post. I do not know how much 30% h202 is in
> the u.s. but I can find out.
> If there is anything you or anyone on this form has
> ...



it is a very generous offer, thank you steyr223, as for myself except for decent price nitric acid, i have found supplyer for all that i need in the moment.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 15, 2013)

Eric good I am glad
As for nitric I get it for $20.00 and it is
only 43%
I have heard others talk about a much cheaper
Price.
Uh o platinum just took gold
Now were did that post go......
Later


----------



## davidb (Jan 28, 2013)

You've all miss interperated the question.
It's not a Cash dollar value for anything.
How much do you value happyness?
Most of today's society measure happyness in how much you can purchase.
The real question is:
How much happyness do you get from this field? or life for that matter...

BS.
I'm 1 of the few richest men in the world and I can't put in my 2 cents...

This response I like. Money Is one thing, and important, but more important... I refer you to the above.
I have too active a mind and keeping busy with e-scrap occupies that very well. If a few sheckles fall my way, glory be.


----------

